# Sanyo Home Theater Projector help



## Maximus12` (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Sanyo Home Theater Projector PLV z2. Last month when I turned it on, it made a loud squeaking noise, and while the it was in the process of turning on the projector turned off by itself. The projector has three indicator lights on the panel: power, warning, and light bulb replacement. Neither the warning or light bulb replacement light turned on. So I have no clue what it is. Anyone else had the same problem or have an idea what could be wrong?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe a cooling fan? More than likely that fan has to be spinning for the unit to power up.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A fan was my first thought as well. The other motors that it might have should not be active right away but a fan would. Could also be a power supply squealing under load from a short. Is it more mechanical sounding or electonic?


----------



## Maximus12` (Oct 15, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> A fan was my first thought as well. The other motors that it might have should not be active right away but a fan would. Could also be a power supply squealing under load from a short. Is it more mechanical sounding or electonic?


Don't even know what the difference of the sound actually. If I had to make a guess it would be mechanical. Now if its the cooling fan do you know where I can find the part of it. Also would it be wise to get another projector. I went to the Sanyo site to see where I can find a certified service center but unfortunately they don't fix projectors, just televisions.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is a different division than consumer electronics and they will want you to send it for service. It took me months to get manuals and parts for the last Sanyo projectors I fixed.


----------

